# Is it absolutely mandatory to trim split ends?



## rai (Jun 2, 2004)

Hey Everyone, 

Lately, there's been a lot of discussion about split ends. So I want to know is it  <font color="red">  *absolutely positively necessary*  </font>   <font color="red">  </font> to cut them off??? I had extensions for about a year, and then I decided to cut off all the perm ends. So aight, I'm natural right, everything should be great, right? Nope. I decided to cut another 1.5 inch off because the ends were really rough (my fiancee thought I was going crazy). Now I have about 6 inches of hair, but I still have split ends. Not all of the strands are split, but I'm not going to lie, alot of them are. The problem is that the split ends are like 1-2 inches from the end of strands and I really don't want trim that much off. I know, I'm pitiful. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But honestly, do I really need to cut them off. Is there anything I can do to keep my hair healthy without taking off the split ends? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't know why my ends are so split. Any ideas?

I sleep with a satin cap every night and I moisture with Healthy Ends about every other night. How can I prevent split ends?


----------



## inthepink (Jun 2, 2004)

Well, you can't "repair" split ends and make that hair healthy again.

But to answer your question, No, you don't "have" to trim split ends.

The first step to preventing split ends is to start off with hair that has no split ends.  Then, moisturize your ends with an oil or cream.  I find oil works better for me.

Are you using any heat in your hair?  Is it possible the extensions lead to some damage?  Are you using a satin cap at night?  It may be that even though you are now taking good care of your hair, that you may not have gotten rid of all the damage - thus, you aren't at a clean start.

Still, the choice is yours.  If the splits don't bother you then you can keep them.  Otherwise, for healthier-looking hair, you may want to trim them.

There are a ton of threads on split ends here.  Try the seach for more info.

Good luck!


----------



## NubianAngel (Jun 2, 2004)

I think that a split end will stay split until it's snipped off.


----------



## Karonica (Jun 2, 2004)

They will eventually break off on their own.  But the thing is, the longer you let the split stay, it may continue to travel a little up the strand which means the breaking point will be farther up.


----------



## rai (Jun 2, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Karonica said:*
 But the thing is, the longer you let the split stay, it may continue to travel a little up the strand which means the breaking point will be farther up. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yeah, that's what I'm scared of. I do think the extensions might have caused the split ends. Unfortunately, this was before I found this site so I didn't moisture the braids. 

Yes, I sleep with a satin cap every night, and I moisture my ends about every other day. Hmm, I don't use heat at all because I twist my hair immediately after washing and then I wear a twist out. 

I was just hoping that I could keep the split ends at it's current length, and then once my hair gets longer cut it off. Maybe, I'll get the courage to give myself a massive trim before my next wash. Oh, I need to check to see when the next full moon is....


----------



## kisz4tj (Jun 2, 2004)

Sorry Rai, I know that sucks.  I don't think it would kill to wait a bit until you get some more growth and than trim a little at a time.


----------



## Erica78 (Jun 2, 2004)

Rai...I am always fighting split ends too...so we are in the same boat. Like you, I do everything that I am suppose to do moisturize...ect...but I still get them. 

I am seeing them a lot less now since I started parting my hair in sections for conditioning and adding oils. I also moisturize twice a day. Washing in cool water helps too. 

I don't think it will hurt anything to wait a little bit for a trim. I was getting one every 3 months...but I knew I would never really retain any length by doing this. The back of my hair tends to grow faster...and my stylist is forever trying to even it up with the my font and sides which are a couple inches shorter. Just make sure while you are stretching out your trims...that you keep your ends well moisturized. Instead of moiturizing every other day...I would do it every day...especially since it is Summer now. I find that spritzing my ends with distilled water and sealing them with a good oil like coconut...or amla oil really helps. Also keep in mind that it is impossible to get rid of every single split end with a trim (especially if your hair is in layers...or you have shorter pieces). If you start to see a lot of splits up the shaft on the hairs that you're shedding...you know it's time for that trim. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good luck to you. Supergirl had a good post on this subject. I will give it a little bump if you haven't read it yet...


----------



## Poohbear (Jun 3, 2004)

I accidently voted no, but I DO think it's necessary to trim split ends.  If not, your hair might split even further up your hair shaft.

Ends can split from overuse of heat appliances, excessive exposure to air and clothes, and not taking good care of your hair.

Before you trim your ends, make sure your ends are split/damage.  Frizzy/dry ends just need moisture, protection, and good care!


----------



## missykeyana (Jun 3, 2004)

I think it is necessary to trim split ends. Split and knotted ends cause more tangles in my hair.  When I had a perm, my split ends made my hair harder to comb.


----------



## Dolce_Dawn (Jun 3, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*missykeyana said:*
I think it is necessary to trim split ends. Split and knotted ends cause more tangles in my hair.  When I had a perm, my split ends made my hair harder to comb. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Absolutely.   If you want health AND length, the split ends must go.


----------



## sengschick (Jun 3, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Dolce_Dawn said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*missykeyana said:*
I think it is necessary to trim split ends. Split and knotted ends cause more tangles in my hair.  When I had a perm, my split ends made my hair harder to comb. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Absolutely.   If you want health AND length, the split ends must go. 

[/ QUOTE ]

ITA.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 I snip a slit as soon as I see it.  Maybe you don't need to aggressively trim but what good are you doing if the split travels 3-4" up your strand?  Take off the splits you can see at least to prevent further harm and damage.  If you aren't exposing the ends to heat you should see less splits.  Conditioning washes help too, coupled w/less shampooing.  Also refrain from towel drying your hair and seal your ends after cleansing.


----------



## Ipanema (Jun 3, 2004)

I'm in the same boat as you, Rai.  I am natural, and last month I got a ton of hair cut off, but my ends are split again.  Also, it's not just the ends, but up along the shaft.  Sometimes I think, what's the point of cutting it all of the time if it will just start splitting again?  I remember somebody posting an article where Ouidad said that cutting curly hair because of splits is pointless because splits can occur anywhere along the shaft.  You might as well shave your head.

Now with supplements, scalp massages, and drinking lots of water, I'm just hoping that my hair will grow faster than it will split.


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 3, 2004)

I was examining my hair the other day, and saw i have some split ends in the front of my hair and some of them go pretty far up, but i realized they have probably been there a long time and didnt hurt nothin all this time, so im not gonna go cuttin it all off now.   i think it just depends, if there is massive breakage, then yeah trim...but a few splits i dont think can even ever be totally avoided.  i didnt even know i had them till i really looked and they havent hurt anything so far


----------



## TripleP (Jun 3, 2004)

I think you should cut them I just got a chopp and it was 2-3inches by back feels so bare 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I actually don't mind the cut because my ends look sharper now and more healthy... but i think your hair will grow quicker once your trim them


----------



## StarQuality (Jun 3, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*TripleP said:*
but i think your hair will grow quicker once your trim them 

[/ QUOTE ]

Can someone explain the statement above? I'm split end challenged.

I'm wouldn't call what I have a "problem" but I do find it an "issue".
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I don't have a head full of split ends but as I search through my hair I find one or two.  I was thinking of just snipping the few I see (with a professional pair of scissors of course) right above the split.   What do you guys think?


----------



## Prettytoes (Jun 3, 2004)

Not madatory, but your hair will probably look much better.


----------



## Dolce_Dawn (Jun 3, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*StarQuality said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*TripleP said:*
but i think your hair will grow quicker once your trim them 

[/ QUOTE ]

Can someone explain the statement above? I'm split end challenged.

I'm wouldn't call what I have a "problem" but I do find it an "issue".
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I don't have a head full of split ends but as I search through my hair I find one or two.  I was thinking of just snipping the few I see (with a professional pair of scissors of course) right above the split.   What do you guys think?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

If you only have a few then yes, cutting just those few should be fine.


----------



## blkbeauty (Jun 3, 2004)

Rae,Trim them, please!! My ends were split little over than a year ago, from not properly handling the excessive heat of the “Dominican blowouts” My hair was cut into a should length bob then which I loved.

Well, when I went to see another hair dresser about my hair (split ends), she said, well it’s summer time, you’ll be okay for now, let it grow and then we can cut them when Winter comes and if you see hair breaking, don’t be discouraged.  Well, being gullible, I trusted her. I kept relaxing my hair and she did not trim my split ends. By fall I noticed that my hair was looking alittle thin, but I again I trusted her judgement to not cut, though my hair was breaking. When December came and it was time for my touch up again, would you believe that my hair in the back and bald spots.  In some places I had NO HAIR!  The split ends traveled up my entire hair shaft.  Well all of this caused me to just go natural.  I haven’t had a perm since then and my hair well the perm hair that thinned out is even thinner.  Luckily my new growth is growing in!!   

I know it may be hard, especially since you just did a trim, but in my opinion, cut it now or you might end up rocking a TWA.


----------



## rai (Jun 3, 2004)

bumping.


----------



## NubianAngel (Jun 4, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*blkbeauty said:*

Well, when I went to see another hair dresser about my hair (split ends), she said, well it’s summer time, you’ll be okay for now, let it grow and then we can cut them when Winter comes and if you see hair breaking, don’t be discouraged.  Well, being gullible, I trusted her. I kept relaxing my hair and she did not trim my split ends. By fall I noticed that my hair was looking alittle thin, but I again I trusted her judgement to not cut, though my hair was breaking. even thinner. 



[/ QUOTE ]

I think it's funny you say this.  Half the time, we are so attached to our hair length that this is exactly what we want to here from stylists....that there is no rush to trim.  Usually we are the ones protesting the scissors even though the ends are damaged and really need to be snipped.

 When I say "we" I am talking about my own experiences and those of people I know.  Maybe there are just stylists out there who are unnecessarily scissor happy.


----------



## inthepink (Jun 4, 2004)

I agree, NubianAngel - I think sometimes we look for people to say "it's ok not to trim." But the thing is that it's OUR hair and we have to make the ultimate decision.  If you do decide not to trim the split ends, they may make the decision for you...if you get what I mean.


----------



## rai (Jun 25, 2004)

Okay, I know it took me a while but I finally found the courage to trim off my ends. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Actually it does not look much shorter and my hair looks a whole lot better. In fact,my hair is not shedding yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think in order to stop the shedding it was necessary for me to trim my ends. Thanks for the advice everyone.


----------



## Champagne_Wishes (Dec 24, 2004)

For me it is.  Otherwise the split ends would wind up becomin worse.


----------



## dreemssold (Dec 24, 2004)

_I would say yes.  I think you can revive and rebuild damaged ends, but split ends can not be somehow magically melded back together.  Therefore, only one of two things will happen.  It will stay split and the hair will look a mess OR it will split up the shaft until it eventually breaks off.  This will leave a half (or thereabout) a strand of hair which wil be thin and if there are more than a few of these, the hair will still look a mess.  So, I would cut the split ends.  Just a dusting, but I'd get rid of them, nevertheless. _


----------



## AudraChanell (Dec 26, 2004)

I would say yes---definitely!  One thing about split ends is they never get better.  Cut them off and keep on trucking.  Try to prevent split ends by using lots of moisture and limit direct heat.


----------



## Melaninme (Dec 27, 2004)

hairlove said:
			
		

> I agree, NubianAngel - I think sometimes we look for people to say "it's ok not to trim." But the thing is that it's OUR hair and we have to make the ultimate decision.  If you do decide not to trim the split ends, they may make the decision for you...if you get what I mean.




Bingo!  Trim them.  Trust me, you won't regret it.


----------



## Melaninme (Dec 27, 2004)

hairlove said:
			
		

> I agree, NubianAngel - I think sometimes we look for people to say "it's ok not to trim." But the thing is that it's OUR hair and we have to make the ultimate decision.  If you do decide not to trim the split ends, they may make the decision for you...if you get what I mean.




Bingo!  Trim them.  Trust me, you won't regret it.


----------



## misscrystal (Jul 30, 2005)

Am I the only one who sees a poll that has _nothing_ to do with this post??


----------



## OneInAMillion (Jul 30, 2005)

misscrystal said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who sees a poll that has _nothing_ to do with this post??



Me too I thought I was goin nuts...


----------



## sylver2 (Jul 31, 2005)

Trimming split ends is a MUST.


----------



## Lucia (Jul 31, 2005)

dreemssold said:
			
		

> _I would say yes. I think you can revive and rebuild damaged ends, but split ends can not be somehow magically melded back together. Therefore, only one of two things will happen. It will stay split and the hair will look a mess OR it will split up the shaft until it eventually breaks off. This will leave a half (or thereabout) a strand of hair which wil be thin and if there are more than a few of these, the hair will still look a mess. So, I would cut the split ends. Just a dusting, but I'd get rid of them, nevertheless. _


ITA you don't have to do a traumatic cut like 2-3 inches to get results your hair grows constantly so you can do dusting trimms along the way. 
With splits you really want to get them fisrt before they get you.


----------



## blessed (Jul 31, 2005)

This has been a big question of mines to.   I have heard some say that you don't have to and some say you do.   I had a really bad experience in the salon with a trim turning in to a 2 in. cut.   I was so mad that I stopped going to that stylist and have tried to maintain my split ends on my own.


----------



## Jewell (Jul 31, 2005)

I think a trim is necessary if length and thickness are what you are trying to obtain. No use having thin, split, raggedy long hair right? Also no use in having short hair that obviously looks damaged.


----------



## AFashionSlave (Aug 1, 2005)

I think that you should trim split ends.

What is the purpose in having long hair if your ends look bad?


----------



## SerenityBreeze (Jul 23, 2006)

If you dont cut the split ends, no question about it, the will eventually continute to split up the hair shaft and break off at some point. When it breaks off, you will not have retained your length and it will appear as if your hair is not growing. In addition, just in the nature of how it breaks off, your hair will be  it will be very uneaven and become see through.

Now you were specific about split ends -- If your hair is uneaven and healthy w/o splits, then no, it is not mandatory to trim them. A little dusting here and there should enable you to retain your lenght. For those that wear layers, I would be less suggestive to trimming ends since hair does not fall neatly and expose how uneven it is.

Personally, I like my ends even. I try to start with a good trim at the beginning of the year and then dust my way throught the year.


----------



## Lovelylocs (Jul 23, 2006)

I'm from the Cathy Howse school. Split ends will not keep splitting all the way up the hair shaft in most cases.  In fact, I prefer to keep my splits.  The part that is split stays split for me and I work on making the splits look better. Cutting the splits is not use b/c the new ends will just split again eventually. By keeping the splits I am protecting the hair that is right above the split.


----------



## SerenityBreeze (Jul 23, 2006)

Lovelylocs said:
			
		

> I'm from the Cathy Howse school. Split ends will not keep splitting all the way up the hair shaft in most cases.  In fact, I prefer to keep my splits.  The part that is split stays split for me and I work on making the splits look better. Cutting the splits is not use b/c the new ends will just split again eventually. By keeping the splits I am protecting the hair that is right about the split.




My personal experience is that my splits get wider, longer and uglier. I dont necessarily agree with your hair "re-splitting" after cutting them. Because, with proper maintenance - no heat, proper moisture, etc. You hair will not split. 

The only need for scissors will be to even up hairs that grow longer than others.


----------



## nefertitiblack (Jul 23, 2006)

Lovelylocs said:
			
		

> I'm from the Cathy Howse school. Split ends will not keep splitting all the way up the hair shaft in most cases.  In fact, I prefer to keep my splits.  The part that is split stays split for me and I work on making the splits look better. Cutting the splits is not use b/c the new ends will just split again eventually. By keeping the splits I am protecting the hair that is right about the split.



ITA. If one's hair is so damaged that every split is going to travel all the way up the hair shaft, then a little trim is really not going to save the hair. I also think that dry ends are often mistaken for split ends.


----------



## Lovelylocs (Jul 23, 2006)

SerenityBreeze said:
			
		

> My personal experience is that my splits get wider, longer and uglier. I dont necessarily agree with your hair "re-splitting" after cutting them. Because, with proper maintenance - no heat, proper moisture, etc. You hair will not split.
> 
> The only need for scissors will be to even up hairs that grow longer than others.


But I very rarely use any heat. The only heat that gets on my hair is from deep conditioning or when I have my hair rollerset after my retouch. Other than after retouches, I almost always airdry. I deep condition regularly too. I detangle with my fingers and hardly ever use a comb. I never use a brush. My hair is pinned up in a protective style. 

I've never had my hair split all the way up the hair shaft.


----------



## Teacake (Jul 23, 2006)

`````````````````````````````````````````````````````


----------



## MeechUK (Jul 23, 2006)

rai said:
			
		

> Hey Everyone,
> 
> Lately, there's been a lot of discussion about split ends. So I want to know is it  <font color="red">  *absolutely positively necessary*  </font>   <font color="red">  </font> to cut them off??? I had extensions for about a year, and then I decided to cut off all the perm ends. So aight, I'm natural right, everything should be great, right? Nope. I decided to cut another 1.5 inch off because the ends were really rough (my fiancee thought I was going crazy). Now I have about 6 inches of hair, but I still have split ends. Not all of the strands are split, but I'm not going to lie, alot of them are. The problem is that the split ends are like 1-2 inches from the end of strands and I really don't want trim that much off. I know, I'm pitiful.
> 
> ...



Hi Rai,
I was in the same boat as you.  I decided to do the BC right down to a cm!  I had not trimmed my hair since last summer.  Even though I was gaining length my hair seemed to be getting thinner, so I had no choice but to take drastic action.  My new growth is thicker and so far no split ends. I'm doing daily CW and weekly DC, and my hair loves it.  

Get rid of the split ends, they just travel up the hair shaft and cause more harm than good.  Regular trimming is definitely the key to stronger and thicker hair. No amount of conditioning can mend a split end, only decreasing the amount of heat you use and moisture, moisture and more moisture can prevent them.  

HHG,
MeechUK


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jul 23, 2006)

I snip off individual split ends.  I'm natural so it's not necessary for all my hair to be one length, so I don't see the point of trimming all my hair if all of it's not splitting.


----------



## Wishin4BSL (Jul 23, 2006)

I don't trim my hair for split ends because sometimes I'm not sure what they look like.  I just trim them when they look rough.


----------



## Lovelylocs (Jul 23, 2006)

MeechUK said:
			
		

> Hi Rai,
> I was in the same boat as you.  I decided to do the BC right down to a cm!  I had not trimmed my hair since last summer.  Even though I was gaining length my hair seemed to be getting thinner, so I had no choice but to take drastic action.  * My new growth is thicker and so far no split ends. * I'm doing daily CW and weekly DC, and my hair loves it.
> 
> Get rid of the split ends, they just travel up the hair shaft and cause more harm than good.  Regular trimming is definitely the key to stronger and thicker hair. No amount of conditioning can mend a split end, only decreasing the amount of heat you use and moisture, moisture and more moisture can prevent them.
> ...


 It was splitting all the way up to roots so much that it was growing in split?


----------



## peacelove (Jul 23, 2006)

To keep the hair healthy, I think it is a must because I think they lead to breakage and just don't look or feel good. Which is why I am now 2 inches shorter! Had I done it sooner, my trim would not have been so dramatic.


----------



## peacelove (Jul 23, 2006)

nefertitiblack said:
			
		

> ITA. If one's hair is so damaged that every split is going to travel all the way up the hair shaft, then a little trim is really not going to save the hair. I also think that dry ends are often mistaken for split ends.



But if you trim above the split, the hair is no longer split, so that should solve it. It may not travel all the way up the hair shaft, but my experience is that they break and thin out the hair.


----------



## ~Nigeria~ (Jul 24, 2006)

*I don't think it's mandatory to trim split ends but it definitely looks better and improves the health of one's hair. I've never had a spilt end go all the way up the hair shaft but that doesn't mean it can't happen. If you are trying to maintain length, gradually dusting/trimming is cool. But if you're going look and health, I would trim them babies off.*


----------



## MizaniMami (Jul 24, 2006)

Personally, *I* don't believe in split ends. Frizzy? Yeah. Uneven? Hell yeah. But "splitting?" I can't get with that!

 I have NEVER saw a "splitting" end on my hair. Ever! Now, I am not saying my hair is above damage because I get moe damage than the next sista. Just never saw a "splitting" hair and I just don't believe in them.


----------



## ~Nigeria~ (Jul 24, 2006)

MizaniMami said:
			
		

> Personally, *I* don't believe in split ends. Frizzy? Yeah. Uneven? Hell yeah. But "splitting?" I can't get with that!
> 
> I have NEVER saw a "splitting" end on my hair. Ever! Now, I am not saying my hair is above damage because I get moe damage than the next sista. Just never saw a "splitting" hair and I just don't believe in them.


 
*Your lucky cause I am one of those that get them alllllllllll the time. I have had almost every kind there is.  Usually I just look at the end of my shedded hair and I'll see a tiny split, long split, tapered end... I've even had the kind that splits in the middle but the rest of the hair is in tact. Split ends suck a$$. *


----------



## lashay06 (Jul 24, 2006)

*I voted yes..The split ends must go. I know it's hard to snip away, but once you do your head will be thanking you and will feel a whole lot better.*


----------



## Hareitiz (Jul 24, 2006)

peacelove said:
			
		

> To keep the hair healthy, I think it is a must because I think they lead to breakage and just don't look or feel good. Which is why I am now 2 inches shorter! Had I done it sooner, my trim would not have been so dramatic.


 
This is exactly what happened to me two weeks ago, but I had 3 inches taken off because my stylist, who cares so much about my MONEY..I mean hair, actually told me that she should have given me a trim over a year ago but didnt do it and said that you cant fix something that is already broken. My hair grows very quick but kept breaking so it didnt look like it was growing at all. Now my hair looks healthier because of the trim and I am on a search for a new stylist.


----------



## sareca (Jul 24, 2006)

Here's my problem, whatever caused the original splits will cause new ones. You could potentially end up with the majority of your hairs split. Split ends don't hold a curl, they are bushy and unruly, rough, and tangled. Regular trimming (or dusting) will keep you head of new ones so you never end up with a head full.


----------



## Yellowflowers (Jul 24, 2006)

rai said:
			
		

> Hey Everyone,
> 
> Lately, there's been a lot of discussion about split ends. So I want to know is it  <font color="red">  *absolutely positively necessary*  </font>   <font color="red">  </font> to cut them off??? I had extensions for about a year, and then I decided to cut off all the perm ends. So aight, I'm natural right, everything should be great, right? Nope. I decided to cut another 1.5 inch off because the ends were really rough (my fiancee thought I was going crazy). Now I have about 6 inches of hair, but I still have split ends. Not all of the strands are split, but I'm not going to lie, alot of them are. The problem is that the split ends are like 1-2 inches from the end of strands and I really don't want trim that much off. I know, I'm pitiful.
> 
> ...



I understand your confusion.  I would say yes and no.  

*Sometimes less equals more. * The hair can appear thicker, healthier and even longer in some cases from an expert trim however, I also understand the fear of having too much of your progress cut away.  Care should be taken to cut away only the stragglers and not any of the length.  You may not be able to get at all of your splits right away.

I found out that one culprit for my spilt ends was my car seat.  It is made of a woven material that would always entangle my hair as I was driving.  I covered it with a better more satin like cover.

I would also suggest after your trim use additional protien conditioning and moisterizing to strengthen the inner layers of the hair.

I haven't noticed any more splits after I changed that darn cover.


----------



## Lovelylocs (Jul 25, 2006)

It's just for aesthetics. If you are one of those people who trims every 6 weeks, then your hair may never get past shoulder length.


----------



## Jas123 (Jul 25, 2006)

Hi Rai..
Here's a very informative post that was started the other day..please read & then make you decision..I really hope this helps..it helped me alot..so much I bookmarked it so when I feel the need to trim I can refer back to it


----------



## syze6 (Jul 25, 2006)

I think split ends need to be cut! They will travel up the haoir stand and whild combing you will notices different lenghts breaking. THe hair will break where the spit has travel and eventually will just fall off. That's why you have different lenghts breaking when combing. The hair has actually broke off at the point where the spilt has traveled. Leaving the hair thin and damaged.


----------



## weaveadiva (Aug 5, 2006)

sareca said:
			
		

> Here's my problem, whatever caused the original splits will cause new ones.



excellent point sereca

i think first you should focus on finding out exactly what's causing the splits, otherwise you will cut them and have the same problem a few months later


----------



## tffy2004 (Aug 5, 2006)

To me trimming split ends is absolutely necessary.  One day I found a split that was about an inch up the hair shaft and that really scared me.

If you don't trim them soon they will continue to travel up the hair making it shorter and shorter.

If you are growing your hair then I think you should trim the spit ends and use products on your ends that help preven them.


----------



## so1913 (Aug 6, 2006)

Yes, IMO split ends should be cut if you care about the overall health and appearance of your hair.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Aug 6, 2006)

IMO,a small split end will eventually turn into 2 inches of severe damage that will have to be cut off. I would much rather cut off 1/4 inch of split ends every 10 weeks than get to brastrap only to have to 3 inches cut off because of the damage.


----------



## princesmich (Aug 7, 2006)

Yes, yes, ends need to be trimmed...


----------



## honey_jammz82 (Oct 5, 2006)

Oops, I voted no but I meant to click yes.  Split ends got to go!


----------



## isioma85 (Oct 5, 2006)

I just trimmed mine yesterday. Very painful experience.   But necessary, because right ofter I trimmed off about 1/4 inch of the splits, I saw the immediate difference, my hair looked a lot healthier even though it was shorter. And now I know that as it grows, it'll retain the length and won't break off.


----------



## rootdeep (Oct 5, 2006)

Yes...yes and LAWWWDDD YES. Split ends lead to major damage. I hate to see women hanging on for DEAR life to raggedy ends. Ultimately you're saying you would rather have DEAD hair versus HEALTHY hair. Just my opinion...


----------



## lala (Oct 5, 2006)

It is mandatory to trim split ends IMO. They can't be repaired, so that's your only option. I get my ends trimmed when it's time for a retouch. I don't believe my hair would have grown as long as it has with split ends. It's a much more healthier look as well. So don't fret over maintaining length in lieu of cutting damaged hair. I've had to start over before and had to cut several inches of damaged hair, and it grew back...even longer. I think once you get into the practice of trimming your ends on a regular basis, you won't feel as if you're losing length. Something to think about - if you wait too long...you'll eventually have to get more of the length cut.


----------



## Qetesh (Oct 5, 2006)

I have a question about this my hair is getting longer, but I also have split ends, I want to know how often I should dust my ends because I donâ€™t plan on getting a trim again until Jan 07. 
So for females whos hair has grown past bra strap to waist length how often do you dust and then how often do you trim?


----------



## Shea (Oct 5, 2006)

I was so scared that I went to check my hair for split ends. I am at work and I do research so I took like 3 strands of my hair to check for slit ends under the microscope. So far so good So I will be checking in a couple of days from the hair the sheds normally I dont want be at work yanking out random hair  BTW I saw my NG


----------



## carmella25 (Oct 5, 2006)

Isnt there a girl on this board that hasnt trimmed for 4 years or something like that.  She mentioned that her hair has thickend up alot without trimming.


----------



## caribeandiva (Oct 5, 2006)

i don't think they're necessary for growth but they're necessary if you want your hair to have body and look healthy


----------



## KiniKakes (Oct 5, 2006)

Qetesh said:
			
		

> I have a question about this my hair is getting longer, but I also have split ends, I want to know how often I should dust my ends because I donâ€™t plan on getting a trim again until Jan 07.
> So for females whos hair has grown past bra strap to waist length how often do you dust and then how often do you trim?


 
How many splits ends do you have? Is it a substantial amount? If just a few, you can always use the good ole' S&D (Search and Destroy) method that many of us on the board utilize.   Just invest in a good pair of shears and dust your own split ends.  You can do this weekly, or bi-weekly, for maintenance, between ure regular salon trims (which, in my opinion, shouldnt be more than 2x per year).  Just sit in a very well lit area, and look thru your hair strand by strand.  Its time-consuming.... but yet oddly fun and satisfying, lol....lol.....

Essentially, i feel that if the ends have already split or thinned.... you have no choice but to cut them. Best to get rid of the damaged ends now....then protect, protect, protect! The good news is that after one GOOD trim, all you'll need to do is dust for maintenace from that point on. 

If you moisturize and protect the ends sufficiently after this "good trim," all you'll require is an occasional dusting from your stylist every several months. IMO, you'll NEVER see growth if you allow your stylist to give you a trim with every touch-up! While fresh, bluntly cut ends are attractive, be mindful that this is an aesthetic preference and has nothing to do with growth!  At worst, this will simply keep your tresses blunt and attractive, but will derail your progress in terms of growth.

*Do note my use of the words TRIM vs. DUST.  There is a difference!!!


----------



## Qetesh (Oct 5, 2006)

KiniKakes said:
			
		

> How many splits ends do you have? Is it a substantial amount? If just a few, you can always use the good ole' S&D (Search and Destroy) method that many of us on the board utilize.   Just invest in a good pair of shears and dust your own split ends.  You can do this weekly, or bi-weekly, for maintenance, between ure regular salon trims (which, in my opinion, shouldnt be more than 2x per year).  Just sit in a very well lit area, and look thru your hair strand by strand.  Its time-consuming.... but yet oddly fun and satisfying, lol....lol.....
> 
> Essentially, i feel that if the ends have already split or thinned.... you have no choice but to cut them. Best to get rid of the damaged ends now....then protect, protect, protect! The good news is that after one GOOD trim, all you'll need to do is dust for maintenace from that point on.
> 
> ...


thanks for the reply. i did dust each strand about 2 weeks ago, i have actually done it b4 its a compulisive thing with me sometimes erplexed  anyway i did get a very blunt trim in may my hair has since grown 3 inches and its not nearly as blunt anymore but i am holding off on another trim so i can see some growth i so ill do another dusting next week and keep it up, its that or a pull at my split ends.... i know its bad but i cant help it sometimes.


----------



## determined_to_grow (Oct 6, 2006)

I could be absolutely incorrect but I remember learning that if you don't clip your split ends your hair can continue to split up the hair shaft!


----------



## lala (Oct 6, 2006)

Qetesh said:
			
		

> I have a question about this my hair is getting longer, but I also have split ends, I want to know how often I should dust my ends because I donâ€™t plan on getting a trim again until Jan 07.
> So for females whos hair has grown past bra strap to waist length how often do you dust and then how often do you trim?


 
I dust about every 3 wks. and trim every 6 - 8 wks.


----------



## determined_to_grow (Oct 6, 2006)

lala did you employ this method when your hair was shorter (like ap, bsl or mbl? 



			
				lala said:
			
		

> I dust about every 3 wks. and trim every 6 - 8 wks.


----------



## lala (Oct 6, 2006)

determined_to_grow said:
			
		

> lala did you employ this method when your hair was shorter (like ap, bsl or mbl?


 
Yes...so when I dust I can't really tell the difference in the length, it's not like a haircut where you're cutting off several inches.  If you look at my fotki you can see my hair (shoulderlength) in 2004...no split ends.  I go to the same stylist and she trims only what needs to be trimmed.


----------



## Suri (Oct 10, 2006)

lala said:
			
		

> Yes...so when I dust I can't really tell the difference in the length, it's not like a haircut where you're cutting off several inches. If you look at my fotki you can see my hair (shoulderlength) in 2004...no split ends. I go to the same stylist and she trims only what needs to be trimmed.


 
I just relaxed my hair after being natural for about a year or so, but I didn't go to my regular stylist because she was 'acting out' so I just let the DOminican Stylist relax me and I would go back after I attempted to reach my own stylist again. I am aware that dominican stylist don't really know the difference between trim and cut. 

Would you suggest getting one of their 'trims' after what could considered a virgin-like relaxer?I didn't read the whole thread, but how much do you trim when you dust?


----------



## gloomgeisha (Oct 10, 2006)

I voted yes. I thought I could  go forever without trimming my ends and it ended up being worse for me in the long run. Products lost some of their effectiveness, detangling became a nightmare; taking upwards of an hour to complete, and styling? Forget it. 

I figure it depends on what you're actually doing to your hair. If you do any kind of chemical processing (rinses don't count I think) or use regular heat than every 6-8/8-10 weeks might be wise. If you're natural or no heat/no color than you can go a bit longer. I went about 8 months before things totally went awry, but my hair didn't start acting up until  6 so I know my limit. You'll eventually find yours.

Get into a rhythm and be consistant, it pays off. A lot of these ladies have gorgeous hair due partially to trimming maintenance.


----------



## lala (Oct 11, 2006)

Suri said:
			
		

> I just relaxed my hair after being natural for about a year or so, but I didn't go to my regular stylist because she was 'acting out' so I just let the DOminican Stylist relax me and I would go back after I attempted to reach my own stylist again. I am aware that dominican stylist don't really know the difference between trim and cut.
> 
> Would you suggest getting one of their 'trims' after what could considered a virgin-like relaxer?I didn't read the whole thread, but how much do you trim when you dust?


 
I'm not sure how the Dominican stylist trims, but I would bring a tape measure or ruler and specify in inches what I wanted trimmed. I would monitor her methods to ensure accuracy. You can be the judge of what amount is cut, I wouldn't leave it up to a stylist who you don't have a history with. My stylist and I have an understanding so I can usually trust her to trim only what needs to be removed.


----------



## Nanyanika (Oct 18, 2006)

Yes, i believe trimming the ends are imoprtant, i avoided trimming for a long while and my ends became split and damaged, since having a cut its much healthier and i belive i will reach my goals and retain the length instead of chopping so much.


----------



## TropicalRose (Oct 31, 2006)

i can honestly say that as natural, i have not had any split ends. when i relaxed my hair, the split ends were noticable.

my ends feel rough. however, they arent split. i get little knots at the end of my hair that i guess change the curl of the end of my hair... it makes the ends feel like a brillo pad because each strand is going in a different direction. plus they are dry

i dont trim often because i think my ends are just dry and knotty. they dont split


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Oct 31, 2006)

Disclaimer:  I'm a newbie, 6 weeks post braids, and a hairdo nightmare. I cut 3 inches off my hair and still had rough ends. Henna has calmed them down so much and I swear, they seem to have "repaired" themselves in some cases. I plan to henna once per week (with oils) for an extended period of time until I can grow out long enough to comfortably do a big chop. I need to keep enough length now to wear a pony.  I'm using oils and healthy ends too and so far so good.  I am a very happy camper and I see long beautiful hair in my very near future.




			
				rai said:
			
		

> Hey Everyone,
> 
> Lately, there's been a lot of discussion about split ends. So I want to know is it <font color="red"> *absolutely positively necessary* </font> <font color="red"> </font> to cut them off??? I had extensions for about a year, and then I decided to cut off all the perm ends. So aight, I'm natural right, everything should be great, right? Nope. I decided to cut another 1.5 inch off because the ends were really rough (my fiancee thought I was going crazy). Now I have about 6 inches of hair, but I still have split ends. Not all of the strands are split, but I'm not going to lie, alot of them are. The problem is that the split ends are like 1-2 inches from the end of strands and I really don't want trim that much off. I know, I'm pitiful.
> 
> ...


----------



## lyndiii (Oct 31, 2006)

I thought using the "baggie" treatment and protective styling was supposed to help eliminate split ends?  Since I've started wearing protective styles, using less heat, and baggie treating my hair I have not noticed as many split ends and have been maintaining lots more length.


----------



## smitmarv (Oct 31, 2006)

When I didn't trim my split end I could not keep hair for nothing.  The hair starts to splits off and the end is super thin making it vulneralbe and then it split again and again.  I don't care what anyone says.  Now that I trim my hair regularly first of all I rarely see split ends, second of my hair grows much longer because of it.


----------



## Curlee_lurker (Oct 31, 2006)

lyndiii said:
			
		

> I thought using the "baggie" treatment and protective styling was supposed to help eliminate split ends?


 
To prevent them, not repair them.  Those methods have helped me keep them away, but best believe nothing's going to mend your hair back together. 


I think splits should be cut.  I cut hanging threads off my clothes, and cut my nails if I break them, all because if something else gets to them before me, the tear is going to be a lot more destructive than I would have been.


----------



## lana (Oct 31, 2006)

Well I may have posted in this thread and said something completely different (laughs) not sure...but the fact is - for my hair - I need to trim my split ends in order to have healthy hair. My hair looks and feels better (to the touch) when I have gotten rid of all of those split ends. My bf recently trimmed my hair for me and he took off just enough that I didn't appear to lose any length but now I have even ends. 

A few of the worst patches had split all the way up the shaft. He made me promise to get regular trims (which means I'll trim when needed). I was anti-scissors for a long time, but that only resulted in stunted length.

Lana


----------



## SherryLove (Oct 31, 2006)

i think trimming be mandatory would depend on what you want for your hair.... i rarely trim my hair - maybe once or twice a year..


----------



## Netta1 (Nov 2, 2006)

I am not a trimmer...and I don't have any problems..


----------



## YellowButterfly (Nov 2, 2006)

I have found for my hair that trimming my ends are for appearance only
unless it is massively chemically damaged and falling out from the chemicals.
I use to get my hair trimmed every 4 to 6 weeks and it stayed short. I decided to do the Cathy Howse method and not cut my ends for a while and I achieved alot of growth and as she said the split ends were just on the ends
and they did not travel up the shaft on my hair.  I also learned that with fine hair it is sometimes hard to tell what is split and what is not because the strand may be naturally missing some of the layers. I may get a light dusting every 4 to 5 months when I get a touch up just for the style since I have now reached shoulder lenth in the back and my sides in front of my ears are to my chin.  I like my new hair dresser because she will do for the most part what I ask but I keep an eye out when she is dusting though.


----------



## lana (Nov 2, 2006)

I should mention that my hair had broken off in a few places and was damaged from color. So I needed to get regular trims to keep it in shape. Plus I wear it down often. 

I went almost an entire 6 months without a trim and my hair was "okay". It just depends. For now I know I need to keep it in shape, get this color out of my hair to get back to pretty natural (chemical free) hair.


----------



## chayil0427 (Nov 2, 2006)

Ahh...the great trim question.

Well I'm kinda on both sides of the fence. I think that trimming is necessary to keep the hair looking healthy. No one wants ragged thin ends. Yet, I feel like some stylists often trim too often and too much which gives trims a bad rap.  I'm going to try not trimming for a while (maybe a year) and see how my hair looks.  Yet eventually when I get my hair to a certain length I'll be trimming heavily to get a nice full healthy look from roots to tip.

Chayil


----------



## HighlyFavored1 (Nov 2, 2006)

I've personally learned that I have to keep my ends trimmed. My hair tangles very easily and when my ends are ragged it just makes it worse. I get them trimmed about every 8 weeks, but i just found a lady at a Supercuts-type place who does it the way i like.

I think the neccesity of trimming really varies from person to person.


----------



## Wishin4BSL (Dec 14, 2006)

MizaniMami said:
			
		

> Personally, *I* don't believe in split ends. Frizzy? Yeah. Uneven? Hell yeah. But "splitting?" I can't get with that!
> 
> I have NEVER saw a "splitting" end on my hair. Ever! Now, I am not saying my hair is above damage because I get moe damage than the next sista. Just never saw a "splitting" hair and I just don't believe in them.


 
I'm pretty much this way too.  I've only seen maybe 5 split ends in my hair in my life.  I only get them if I don't tie my hair down with a silk/satin scarf.  I don't get them from flat-ironing or blowdrying.  My SO is INSISTENT on finding a split end in my head and he still hasn't found one and we've been together for 2 1/2 years!  I just get breakage, but never splits!  It's weird.


----------



## kbragg (Dec 16, 2006)

I voted NO. Here's why. My oldest daughter's hair is SUPER  THICK and hip bone length when stretched. We're Apostolic and the women at my church are waistlength and below and never let a paid of scissors near their heads. My baby is already waistlength...no scissors. I have yet to find a split on my head. I think splits/breakage has more to do with hair habits than anything else. Cathy Howse says to keep the "raggedy" ends until you reach your goal length THEN trim. To me this makes since. When you trim you are just exposing new healthy hair to the environment. Wash and DC every 3 days and bun and you'll eliminate almost all breakage. Think of the ugly ends as old varnish on a cherry table. On one hand stripping the varnish would make the table look better, but on the other hand, it's exposing the wood to the elements. Anywho it's late, I voted no 

Check out Cathy's "raggedy ends" clients: http://www.ubhpublications.com/CustomerBeforeAfter.html


----------



## GlamourGirl (Dec 16, 2006)

kbragg said:
			
		

> I voted NO. Here's why. My oldest daughter's hair is SUPER  THICK and hip bone length when stretched. We're Apostolic and the women at my church are waistlength and below and never let a paid of scissors near their heads. My baby is already waistlength...no scissors. I have yet to find a split on my head. I think splits/breakage has more to do with hair habits than anything else. Cathy Howse says to keep the "raggedy" ends until you reach your goal length THEN trim. To me this makes since. When you trim you are just exposing new healthy hair to the environment. Wash and DC every 3 days and bun and you'll eliminate almost all breakage. Think of the ugly ends as old varnish on a cherry table. On one hand stripping the varnish would make the table look better, but on the other hand, it's exposing the wood to the elements. Anywho it's late, I voted no
> 
> Check out Cathy's "raggedy ends" clients: http://www.ubhpublications.com/CustomerBeforeAfter.html




ITA with your entire post Kbragg.... It's hard for me to find split ends in my hair as well.


----------



## navsegda (Dec 16, 2006)

kbragg said:
			
		

> I voted NO. Here's why. My oldest daughter's hair is SUPER  THICK and hip bone length when stretched. We're Apostolic and the women at my church are waistlength and below and never let a paid of scissors near their heads. My baby is already waistlength...no scissors. I have yet to find a split on my head. I think splits/breakage has more to do with hair habits than anything else. Cathy Howse says to keep the "raggedy" ends until you reach your goal length THEN trim. To me this makes since. When you trim you are just exposing new healthy hair to the environment. Wash and DC every 3 days and bun and you'll eliminate almost all breakage. Think of the ugly ends as old varnish on a cherry table. On one hand stripping the varnish would make the table look better, but on the other hand, it's exposing the wood to the elements. Anywho it's late, I voted no
> 
> Check out Cathy's "raggedy ends" clients: http://www.ubhpublications.com/CustomerBeforeAfter.html



Co-signing!


----------



## Babygurl (Dec 17, 2006)

Of course I voted a big NO! I didnt trim my hair for almost 3 years and had no problems whatsoever, yeah I had a few splits but no they didnt travel up the hair shaft like so many people believe they definately do. Keep them moisturized and for the most part it wont be a crime and your hair wont necessarily look a "mess" if you dont trim, Im proof of that, but you do have to baby your ends to death, but is trimming a necessity, HECK NO!


----------



## navsegda (Dec 17, 2006)

Babygurl said:
			
		

> Of course I voted a big NO! I didnt trim my hair for almost 3 years and had no problems whatsoever, yeah I had a few splits but no they didnt travel up the hair shaft like so many people believe they definately do. Keep them moisturized and for the most part it wont be a crime and your hair wont necessarily look a "mess" if you dont trim, Im proof of that, but you do have to baby your ends to death, but is trimming a necessity, HECK NO!



Cosigning on this, too!


----------



## InnerSoul (Jan 9, 2007)

I voted NO. I also agree with what KBRAGG said (Cathy Howse method). I totally agree that it is not necessary to trim..but only if u want to. I only dust my hair once in awhile for a neater look but I know for sure that my hair will grow if even if I don't trim. I will probably do a thorough trim once I reach my desired length.. until then it's just a dusting and not on any schedule to do it.


----------



## misspriss (Jan 10, 2007)

I don't know if this was already addressed but if you do trim your splits, please use super sharp hair scissors and moisturize the ends or else the dull blades could end up resplitting your newly trimmed ends.


----------



## Mortons (Jan 13, 2007)

I must agree that although I have had spilt ends I never had them travel up the hair shaft. if anything the end that split off was thing a weak and broke of  the strand.


----------



## Gryphyn (Jan 13, 2007)

I don't think it's absolutely mandatory, but I do think its something that should be done. If you don't trim your split ends you ends might start to look thin.


----------



## pistachio (Jan 13, 2007)

If ur hair is split all over, then yes.  But if it's healthy and not a split in sight, then NO, which is what I voted.  I haven't trimmed my ends in four years.


----------



## SleekandBouncy (Jan 13, 2007)

It's not mandatory but I think it should be trimmed. I think thin or uneven ends take away from the look and luster of long hair, giving it an older and damaged appearance. If you wear protective styles 24-7  than I don't think it matters as much though it's probably a good idea to trim just to rpevent the split from traveling further up the shaft.


----------



## rdm (Jan 20, 2007)

In my experience, not cutting split ends has led to frizzy hair...no matter how much serum I put in, how good the roller set was done, how good it is flat ironed.  Still a big frizz ball!!!!


----------



## cheetarah1980 (Feb 7, 2007)

I voted yes, but I'm more a fan of dusting than overall trimming.  If the hair is healthy I don't think it should be cut.
I don't know if it's possible to prevent all the hairs from splitting.  There will always be a split or two amongst the thousands of hairs.  Split ends become a problem when the hair begins to break.


----------



## MrsHouston (Mar 11, 2007)

Babygurl said:
			
		

> Of course I voted a big NO! I didnt trim my hair for almost 3 years and had no problems whatsoever, yeah I had a few splits but no they didnt travel up the hair shaft like so many people believe they definately do. Keep them moisturized and for the most part it wont be a crime and your hair wont necessarily look a "mess" if you dont trim, Im proof of that, but you do have to baby your ends to death, but is trimming a necessity, HECK NO!



I agree too.  I don't trim my ends that often.  I've decided to do it about once a year, since I baby my ends.


----------



## Twisties (Mar 11, 2007)

I guess so.  I just got my hair professional trimmed yesterday.  Up until then, I litterally can't remember when I had it professionally done by a beautician.  Now I was snipping my ends every now and then, but she told me I need major trim.  I let her do it and my hair DOES look better. 

I am natural with twists and the ends do look better now.  So yes, afer I see the difference in my own ahir (even with natural hair) I think it should be done maybe 2x's a year if you color your hair or manipulate with twisiting a lot.


----------



## ShaniKeys (Mar 16, 2007)

I think it's the easiest/healthiest way, just trim them. I noticed that after trimming my split ends (that were crunchy aswell) I had less breakage while combing.


----------



## SleekandBouncy (Mar 18, 2007)

It's not mandatory but it's better for the health of the hair  since splits can travel up the hair  shaft.
On a superficial level I think a lot of split ends on hair that's worn down looks nasty and bum-ish. Neat, even length, clean hair always look best regarldess of the length, split ends usually have a whiteish tip and look frizzed.


----------



## tricie (Mar 18, 2007)

I voted yes, simply because those times that I didn't, my hair end up looking ratty, and I had to get it cut anyway, and there went at least 1/2" or more. 

HTH!


----------



## Bmack (Mar 28, 2007)

I of course vote hell yes!!! I don't care if it spilts all the way up or not! the ish looks raggedy and I never seen a head of hair I liked with a bunch of spilts of uneveness its all a big ball of HOT MESS!! no matter how you wear your hair it looks a HORRIFIED MESS! 

 I can't understand why people are so scared to trim that mess off...    

I am crazy with the scissors so I am not advising anyone to be like me but I can't understand holding on to a damged head of hair


----------



## imstush (Mar 28, 2007)

I am torn...growing up I never had my ends trimmed.  Unless I didn't have split ends, and my hair was beyond healthy.  Once I started relaxing and doing my hair, that's when my ends became shot


----------



## bLackButtaFly (Mar 28, 2007)

imstush said:
			
		

> I am torn...growing up I never had my ends trimmed. Unless I didn't have split ends, and my hair was beyond healthy. Once I started relaxing and doing my hair, that's when my ends became shot



I think that when you do things to your hair that are damaging the structure from perming to heat damage that when the damage turns up, or splits.  You do have to remedy those before they get worse, but I don't think you need to trim every two weeks if you''re not doing major damage to your hair.(and yess I know women who do this, and wonder why their hair isn't growing)


----------



## deltagyrl (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm so glad this thread is still ALIVE!

I wanted to karate chop my stylist and shampoo girl yesterday.

I'm about 2 months post and shampoo girl has my hair in tangles and says that I need a perm b/c my hair is tangled (sigh).  I asked if they used detangler and she said no because they use 'good' conditioner and that should be all I need.

Stylist tells me that my 'split ends' (which she holds up so I can see them) are getting worse and will be traveling up the shaft yadda yadda, woo-woo...

I then ask her to show the splits strand by strand and she says that will take too long.  I'm ok with it being uneven because it's GROWING, hello?

She's so fired.


----------



## meaganita (May 7, 2007)

delta_gyrl said:
			
		

> I'm so glad this thread is still ALIVE!
> 
> I wanted to karate chop my stylist and shampoo girl yesterday.
> 
> ...


I hate how so many stylists are so unaccountable for what they do to your hair.  The last time I took my braids down and went to the shop for my DC and re-braid, I combed through my hair so good I could run my fingers through it.  My stylist was even running her fingers through it as she was washing/conditioning me.  But somehow after I sat under the dryer and she rinsed me out, my hair was SUPER tangled....like it was never combed out!?!  I asked her why my hair was so tangled and she says, "Well how long was your hair in braids? Two months?" - I said, "Nooo, I combed my hair out COMPLETELY....to the point where it was soft and manageable." She couldn't say anything...But proceeded to man-handle my tangled hair with a pick!


----------



## freshlikemoi (May 7, 2007)

You should start off with even ends...then baggy or protect them so you won't have to do em' for a looonnnngggggg time.   IMHO, you should start a clean slate, then go for the finish line from there.


----------



## chica_canella (May 18, 2007)

kbragg said:
			
		

> I voted NO. Here's why. My oldest daughter's hair is SUPER THICK and hip bone length when stretched. We're Apostolic and the women at my church are waistlength and below and never let a paid of scissors near their heads. My baby is already waistlength...no scissors. I have yet to find a split on my head. I think splits/breakage has more to do with hair habits than anything else. Cathy Howse says to keep the "raggedy" ends until you reach your goal length THEN trim. To me this makes since. When you trim you are just exposing new healthy hair to the environment. Wash and DC every 3 days and bun and you'll eliminate almost all breakage. Think of the ugly ends as old varnish on a cherry table. On one hand stripping the varnish would make the table look better, but on the other hand, it's exposing the wood to the elements. Anywho it's late, I voted no
> 
> Check out Cathy's "raggedy ends" clients: http://www.ubhpublications.com/CustomerBeforeAfter.html


 
Ok, I think this will be best for me.


----------



## JuicesN'Berries (May 18, 2007)

Well I do believe it is important to trim your ends.....but personally I won't be trimming for a year. I figured that if I moisturize and wear protective styles I will be able to hold out on it for a while. That way my hair can grow 5-6 six inches and then I won't mind cutting off an inch to a inch and a half. It beats cutting off 1/4 inch to a 1/2 inch every 6 to 8 weeks (in my opinion). I will let ya'll know how this works out.


----------



## pinkdot's blog (May 19, 2007)

I would say yes because if you don't it may end up looking like this.  I was trying so hard to hold on to these thin ends.  I wanted so badly to say that I was almost shoulder length.  But I just had to let it go.  My mom even told me not to trim but I had to explain to her that my hair will reap the benefits by the end of this year.  I wouldn't even call this a trim. I had to cut it.  I will never let my ends go ever again.  I think its about preventing them in the first place. So you wont have to trim all the time. 






This is my hair after the trim.  My hair felt and looked more healthy.  I had never had so much body and bounce in my hair in my whole entire life.  I'd rather have healthy neck length hair and grow it out, then broken off see through hair.  At first I didn't like that I cut it off but now I feel much better because I know my ends will be thick and healthy this time around. I'm not trimming for a while but I will be dusting the heck out of my hair.


----------



## tsturnbu (Jun 23, 2007)

bumping bumping


----------



## SleekandBouncy (Jun 23, 2007)

Yes. Two reasons:

1 - Split ends will travel up making it necessary when you do finally cut to trim even more hair than before.

2 - Split ends in great abunance makes the hair look trashy. On dark hair they show in the form of these strange white ends that look almost like burnt ends, they also take away from the luster of hair. There's nothing sleek or healthy looking about long hair that's split or uneven IF you wear it down on. If you're wearing it up or in protective styles then I would still recommending dusting your ends at least, otherwise the splits will travel up.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Jun 24, 2007)

My trims are few and far in between.  I might trim and inch once every couple of years.  I realize that isn't for everyone, but it works fine for me.


----------



## AFashionSlave (Jun 24, 2007)

OMG!
I swear....
If this thread gets bumped one more time....
I will find that old "Is Jada's hair real - where do you stand thread" and set this message board OFF right!

Ya'll are always bumpin these old @ss threads.

lol: I'm just playin ya'll.)


----------



## pistachio (Jul 20, 2007)

Clean ends make a world of difference!! I had to learn the hard way. My hair was BSL, and started to break.  It started to get thin at 2" above BSL, but I didn't want to cut it.  I was stubborn.  Eventually, I had to cut it to APL.  Lesson learned.


----------



## Candy1978 (Jul 21, 2007)

It is NOT necessary to trim hair in order for it to grow, I have grown my hair to SL w/highlights, and I do not trim my hair. Once I get past SL I am going to trim my ends, but only to make the hair look even and pretty. I know plenty of people who do not trim hair and it is very long, I really think it is a matter of personal choice.


----------



## lisana (Jul 21, 2007)

I don't trim mine and they don't look bad. They don't look 100% perfect but I don't expect them too and if I wear my hair bone straight it's because I use a flat iron and that really smooth the ends. I plan on reaching my milestones and then cuttings. I may do a 1/4 inch trim at my next touch-up but that's it until I reach APL.


----------



## knottyaaverage (Sep 8, 2007)

HELL YESSSSS!! TRIM THE SH!TS!!! GET RID OF THAT DEAD WEIGHT! ALL IT'S GOING TO DO IS KEEP SPLITTLING AND MAKE UR HAIR LOOK BAD. DUSTING IF FINE IN U CAN FIND ALL THE SPLITS AND IF U DON'T WANT TO DO A BLUNT CUT, BUT GET RID OF THE DAMAGE. IT'S JUST LIKE HAVING A BROKEN NAIL. EVENTUALLY U'LL HAVE TO CUT IT. AND OF COURSE A LONG BROKEN NAIL WILL NEVER LOOK AS GOOD AS A LONG FILED AND HEALTHY NAIL. SAVE URSELF THE DRAMA HUN


----------



## knottyaaverage (Sep 8, 2007)

SleekandBouncy said:


> 2 - Split ends in great abunance makes the hair look trashy. On dark hair they show in the form of these strange white ends that look almost like burnt ends, they also take away from the luster of hair. There's nothing sleek or healthy looking about long hair that's split or uneven IF you wear it down on. If you're wearing it up or in protective styles then I would still recommending dusting your ends at least, otherwise the splits will travel up.


 
CAN U POST A PHOTO OF WHAT THESE "STRANGE WHITE ENDS" LOOK LIKE, CUZ I'VE HEARD ABOUT THIS ALOT.


----------



## Artemis (Sep 12, 2007)

Yes!!! It is mandatory to trim *split* ends, but it is NOT mandatory to trim *uneven* ends. There is a big difference.

ETA: This is what S&D (search & destroy) is for ...


----------



## NYAmicas (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm not going to be trimming my hair any more-that's just me. Right now my hair is airdrying and yeah, the ends look crazy but I cant find a split end to save my life. And seriously, I will fight with my hair and curse it out but I love every strand whether its perfect or not. I was letting a beautician trim my hair whenever she felt it was necessary which was prob every 6-8 weeks and my hair was going nowhere. Plus my hair was still breaking and shedding like crazy even though admittedly it did look neater at the ends. 
     When I stopped seeing her my hair has grown and that breakage and shedding has significantly decreased. A lot of people have stated that the  split hair will travel up the hair shaft and all that but couldnt breaking hair come from just a damaged strand? Who's counting these hairs as original hairs that were split once upon a time? Maybe because I have very thick hair I just dont see this and my hair isnt thin or anything at the ends. And another question, I have an eight year old cousin with almost mid-back length hair that is usually kept in braids (not relaxed!). Should she get trims or only relaxed heads?
Just wondering.


----------



## sonce (Jan 28, 2008)

Ipanema said:


> I remember somebody posting an article where Ouidad said that cutting curly hair because of splits is pointless because splits can occur anywhere along the shaft.  You might as well shave your head.


ITA. Hair will always have splits, and curly hair, especially, will have quite a few splits. With proper hair care and gentleness, one can reduce the occurrence of splits, and I think that should be a major focus of a good regimen. However, aiming to cut off every split in sight is an exercise in futility and a great way to get frustrated.



> Now with supplements, scalp massages, and drinking lots of water, I'm just hoping that my hair will grow faster than it will split.


It probably will. And most importantly, the hair that grows out of your scalp now that you are on this health kick will be healthier and less prone to damage than the rest of your hair.



Irresistible said:


> I was examining my hair the other day, and saw i have some split ends in the front of my hair and some of them go pretty far up, but i realized they have probably been there a long time and didnt hurt nothin all this time, so im not gonna go cuttin it all off now. i think it just depends, if there is massive breakage, then yeah trim...but a few splits i dont think can even ever be totally avoided. i didnt even know i had them till i really looked and they havent hurt anything so far


This is exactly the case for me. My growth and length retention are both excellent yet I have some splits. I rarely trim yet my ends are thick, even and in _great_ shape--better shape that those of women who I know trim every three seconds. Find me a long head of hair without splits, and I'll show you a pink elephant in the sky.


----------



## tenjoy (Jan 28, 2008)

I never trim.


----------



## DayStar (Jan 28, 2008)

my ends never get thin looking..EVER...i trim whenever i want too, which isnt often anymore. I think you should trim your ends if they looked very thin. Other than that....no, dust.


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 5, 2008)

I think it's necessary to trim them.     You can't repair split ends and they have the potential to travel up your hair shaft and get worse.  1/4 of an inch can then become 1/2 of an inch (and so on).    I say trim them when needed.  (but then, I am also a recovering scissor addict...)


----------



## SimpleKomplexity (Feb 12, 2008)

I don't think it's manadatory to trim split endz.  I will trim them if I want thick blunt ends, but right now i haven't trimme din about 3 months and my ends still look healthy despite the few splits I have.  I think it's jsut a styling preference.  It depends on what look you're going for


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo (Jul 21, 2008)

I voted yes...

I noticed two hairs with splits within a months time and just went and got a trim about 3 days ago.


----------



## Ericka (Jul 21, 2008)

Basically if you want to keep thick blunt healthy ends, then yes you should trim on a regular basics.  But if you don't mind having thin ends and a long length then no, don't worry about trimming, especially if you don't normally wear your hair down but up in a bun or ponytail.


----------



## gloomgeisha (Jul 22, 2008)

Just from my own personal experience, I'd say trim. Even though I'm natural and use no heat- my hair becomes an easily tangled mess if I go to long without a little snip to my ends. Professional Hair Gurus call it "dusting."- whatever it's called, I'd say it's pretty mandatory.


----------



## charmtreese (Jul 22, 2008)

Before I started really paying attention to what makes healthy hair I would have said "No", now that I know that health should come before length I say "yes".

IMO healthy hair is not riddled with splits and damage.  Since split ends are inevitable, the goal is not to try to cut them ALL away at once, but to lightly dust periodically to stop old ones from spreading and causing more damage and to prevent new ones from starting.


----------



## clever (Jul 23, 2008)

charmtreese said:


> *Before I started really paying attention to what makes healthy hair I would have said "No", now that I know that health should come before length I say "yes".*
> 
> IMO healthy hair is not riddled with splits and damage. Since split ends are inevitable, the goal is not to try to cut them ALL away at once, but to lightly dust periodically to stop old ones from spreading and causing more damage and to prevent new ones from starting.


I remember reading this thread one year a thinking "no,its not mandatory".I was more concerned with length than health.Now I would have to say yes.Mine just kept moving upward and making my head look a mess.Its not even about "thin" ends its about ragged,beat up,abused ends.Holding on to them did nothing benificial for my hair.


----------



## crazydaze911 (Jul 23, 2008)

as a side note - how do you know when its time to trim? i think my ends look bad now, but others would say its just cuz its curly. my last trim was in january, and by march, another beautician wanted to trim it again! my hair grows slow and i did not use any heat in between visits, so i said 'no' (it was only 2 months in between). Plus, the same day i get a trim, i see splits, so i'm totally lost - any advice?

btw - i used to trim with every relaxer (every 3 months) and retained no length. now i am transitioning w/out BC.

Thanks!


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jul 24, 2008)

crazydaze911 said:


> as a side note - how do you know when its time to trim? i think my ends look bad now, but others would say its just cuz its curly. my last trim was in january, and by march, another beautician wanted to trim it again! my hair grows slow and i did not use any heat in between visits, so i said 'no' (it was only 2 months in between). Plus, the same day i get a trim, i see splits, so i'm totally lost - any advice?
> 
> btw - i used to trim with every relaxer (every 3 months) and retained no length. now i am transitioning w/out BC.
> 
> Thanks!


my hair gets super tangly and dry...the ends also start to curl awkwardly.


----------



## godsflowerrr (Aug 14, 2008)

If I don't trim on a regular basis, my ends start to look like a hot mess so I have to trim.


----------



## Neith (Aug 14, 2008)

I've given this a lot of thought... I even wrote a little bit about it in my fotki!

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/album.php?albumid=495&pictureid=2525


Unless your hair is very damaged, then no... I don't see the reason for cutting splits off healthy hair.
​


----------



## naijamerican (Aug 15, 2008)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> my hair gets super tangly and dry...the ends also start to curl awkwardly.



This is EXACTLY what happens to me, too. My ends get so tangly that it hurts to comb my hair, even when it's saturated in conditioner. It neither looks nor feels right. I have decided that I probably need to trim more often. Thankfully I did get an aggressive trim last night and I deep conditioned overnight to get a good start on taking care of my hair.


----------



## SoCalli (Aug 20, 2008)

Yes, it is mandatory.  I know a girl that refused to cut her ends.  Needless to say, her hair starting breaking up to her roots.  Her hair is so damaged.  It will take years to fix.  I told her to cut it, but she didn't want to.  I don't understand the fear of cutting your hair.  It will grow back.


----------



## crazydaze911 (Aug 20, 2008)

foxxylisa1025 said:


> Yes, it is mandatory.  I know a girl that refused to cut her ends.  Needless to say, her hair starting breaking up to her roots.  Her hair is so damaged.  It will take years to fix.  I told her to cut it, but she didn't want to.  I don't understand the fear of cutting your hair.  It will grow back.



Just playing devils advocate here - after 15 years of trimming and being stuck at armpit, the 'it will grow back' excuse doesnt hold as much weight.    Im still trying to recover from my 2004 'trim' that was really a cut 

BUT, at the same time, you can tell when ur hair is getting REALLY damaged and should def do SOMETHING about it before it travels up to your roots.  Guess it depends.  dont beat me up for this one, but i think when ur hair is fully natural, trimming becomes less important - the woman from that bi-racial website with the long curly hair says she hasnt trimmed in 8 years!


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 20, 2008)

I don't trim my splits. I haven't touched scissors to head in.......18 months, now. I check my shed hairs, and sometimes 90% of them won't have a split, and the rest will. *shrug* Yesterday, I looked at a shed hair, and it had 5 splits on the one strand - like Nonie said, for my curly hair, I'd have to shave my head to get rid of the splits. 
If I ever wore my hair straight, it might matter more to me to have fewer splits, but right now? It's not worth the headache to find JUST the split hairs, and it's not worth the sacrifice to cut off perfectly fine hair for the sake of a few splits.


----------



## Sunshine0801 (Aug 20, 2008)

I trim my splits by using the search and destroy method, since I am natural and don't care about my hair all being one length. I don't need to do it regularly because I don't have that many splits.


----------



## SoCalli (Aug 20, 2008)

crazydaze911 said:


> Just playing devils advocate here - after 15 years of trimming and being stuck at armpit, the 'it will grow back' excuse doesnt hold as much weight.  Im still trying to recover from my 2004 'trim' that was really a cut
> 
> BUT, at the same time, you can tell when ur hair is getting REALLY damaged and should def do SOMETHING about it before it travels up to your roots. Guess it depends. dont beat me up for this one, but i think when ur hair is fully natural, trimming becomes less important - the woman from that bi-racial website with the long curly hair says she hasnt trimmed in 8 years!


 
I think it depends on the frequency and how much you trim off.  I get my hair trimmed every three months.  The stylists take half an inch off.  My hair was approaching mbl until I got my tail cut off (hated it).  It is bsl now.  My sister does the same thing and her hair is growing just fine.  

Instead of retaining all six inches, I retain four inches of healthy hair.  My hair is natural as well.  To be honest, most of the heads of hair that I see on this forum that don't trim regularly, don't look good.  To me, they are avoiding the inevitable especially if they plan on wearing it out straight.  For the people who wear their hair in its naturally curly state, it is probably less important, but eventually those hairs will snap off and break just from the detangling process.  I used to have major split ends, but since I've started my regular trimming schedule they have reduced greatly.


----------



## yuriko (Feb 4, 2009)

Yes split ends are bad, the split can track up and cause more damage. You cannot possibly trim off all your split ends or else you do a major chop. There are always a few loose hairs that are split hiding in there. But if you have major split ends, then cut them off


----------



## blessedandlucky (Feb 4, 2009)

i voted yes because if you don't they will travel up the hair shaft and you'll lose the hair you were trying to keep anyway. i also don't think products can "mend" split ends..


----------



## alopeciagrl (Feb 17, 2009)

I voted no. If you can keep your hair from shedding then it's not necessary to cut off all your hair until it's completely even. You can save some hair by stopping breakage with oils and dusting the ends of the hair. But cutting off an inch or two is way past what I consider a trim.


----------



## GoingNatural (Feb 17, 2009)

If it's SPLIT. Then yes, use the S&D method. Don't do a trim so your hair is even just trim the split ends specifically.


----------



## Nicole1976 (Feb 17, 2009)

Yes, I think its important to trim split ends

I think not getting rid of the split ends can cause more damage then good


----------



## producjunki (Feb 17, 2009)

Just looking at BLKBeauty's story of how her split ends traveled up in the back and she had bald spots, you really gotta trim those ends, say every 8 weeks, a little at a time. If you don't, it will only get worse. The Pros- having healthy ends and hair growth, less shedding, hair not appearing shaggy. The Cons- More shedding, even balding, raggedy ends and hair, more to cut off in the longrun. Just Remember this- no heat, trim a little at a time, HOT OIL TREATMENTS! Conditioner washes, steam treatments, Moisturizing ends daily, wear satin scarf or bonnett, and kinda stay away from ponytails. Ta-ta!


----------



## netnet26 (Feb 18, 2009)

I voted no...just because of personal experience.....I havent trimed my hair in two in almost 2 yrs and they are fine to me no breakage up to the root or nothing...they are alil thinner then the rest ..but that is normal and is to be expected as your hair grows....and from the ages of 16 to 22 I didnt trim my hair at ALL and I was alil below BSL...and I didnt know a lick about hair care then!! I say it is neccessary for keeping and maintaing thick ends and even hair...It makes your hair look healthier....but MANDATORY I say not!! Just make sure you *take care* of those delicate ends and you will do just fine!!


*****************
http://fotki.com/denettra/


----------



## RavenMaven (Feb 18, 2009)

I think it is completely necessary!! I did a Mini Chop a week ago, and I love the way my hair is without any split ends or straggly ends? Split ends are unhealthy, in my opinion.


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 18, 2009)

Yes but.


Yes they need to be cut off because they cannot be fixed, BUT, they don't necessarily need to be snipped immediately.  Just when you notice they're not lil bitty ones at the end and have grown a bit higher, thats when I snip.


----------



## Tyra (Mar 6, 2009)

Only if you want to actually KEEP your hair.


----------



## Ediese (Mar 6, 2009)

blessedandlucky said:


> i voted yes because if you don't they will travel up the hair shaft and you'll lose the hair you were trying to keep anyway. i also don't think products can "mend" split ends..


 
I totally agree.

OP: trust me..it is absolutely mandatory. I learned that the hard way. Last month, I had to have 3" taken off because my ends were badly split. I still need to take off another 2-3". That's all because I wasn't allowing my stylist to cut off my splits. I just had them taking off a measly .5 knowing that although my hair looked good -- my ends weren't healthy.


----------



## gn1g (Mar 13, 2009)

Ediese said:


> I totally agree.
> 
> OP: trust me..it is absolutely mandatory. I learned that the hard way. Last month, I had to have 3" taken off because my ends were badly split. I still need to take off another 2-3". That's all because I wasn't allowing my stylist to cut off my splits. I just had them taking off a measly .5 knowing that although my hair looked good -- my ends weren't healthy.


 

What are you doing to prevent split ends?


----------



## honeybadgirl (Mar 16, 2009)

netnet26 said:


> I voted no...just because of personal experience.....I havent trimed my hair in two in almost 2 yrs and they are fine to me no breakage up to the root or nothing...they are alil thinner then the rest ..but that is normal and is to be expected as your hair grows....and from the ages of 16 to 22 I didnt trim my hair at ALL and I was alil below BSL...and I didnt know a lick about hair care then!! I say it is neccessary for keeping and maintaing thick ends and even hair...It makes your hair look healthier....but MANDATORY I say not!! Just make sure you *take care* of those delicate ends and you will do just fine!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i totally agree!! i havent had my hair trimmed in over a year and its longer than it has been since i was a little girl in which case too, i hardly got trims. i'm finally achieving more length since i stopped letting "professionals" trim my hair. it seemed like i would get to a point and then she would trim back to the point of where i started.
i plan on just dusting myself from here on out!!


----------



## crazydaze911 (Mar 16, 2009)

honeybadgirl said:


> i totally agree!! i havent had my hair trimmed in over a year and its l*onger than it has been since i was a little girl *in which case too, i hardly got trims. i'm finally achieving more length since i stopped letting "professionals" trim my hair. it seemed like i would get to a point and then she would trim back to the point of where i started.
> i plan on just dusting myself from here on out!!



Its still in its testing faze, but i stopped trimming at least a year ago and my hair is longer than its been since i was a little girl.  trimming just wasnt working for me - wasnt seeing any growth. i do s & ds whenever i can. hopefully im not making a mistake cuz i've seen good arguments on both sides.


----------



## KhandiB (Mar 17, 2009)

Id say yes ...

In my case anyways, I think split ends can ruin the look of a beautiful head of hair.

It eventually will split up the hair and cause more damage than its worth.


----------



## gn1g (Mar 17, 2009)

^^ ITA, learned the hard way.  Trim regularly.


----------



## *Muffin* (Jul 29, 2009)

I definitely think this is a matter of personal preference and opinion.  I, personally, believe that trims are necessary due to the look I like to achieve.  I prefer a semi-blunt look for my hair, and I know my hair is prone to splitting and knotting at the ends so it's easier to just trim regularly (every 3 months).  Also with trimming I notice that my ends stay moisturized better.  But some people don't trim or they trim infrequently and their hair is fine.


----------



## Ediese (Jul 29, 2009)

gn1g said:


> What are you doing to prevent split ends?


 
For now, I'm limiting heat as much as I can, keeping my ends moisturized, and regularly trimming every three months.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 29, 2009)

I like to do Search and destroy, but I love the way my ends feel when they are freshly trimmed. I'm going to continue to S and Ds until next year and get a trim in the beginning of the year.


----------



## vkb247 (Jul 31, 2009)

I think trimming to get rid of split ends is pointless because there are splits throughout the hair shafts and trimming won't get rid of those.

If people like to trim for a certain shape or blunt edges that's one think but otherwise I think people aren't preventing anything by trimming. Good care is the best prevention.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Aug 1, 2009)

It's a good way of promoting healthy hair.


----------



## Lovestyr (Aug 10, 2009)

Trimming split ends does make the hair look more healthier....but I have an aunt who swears she hasnt cut her hair in over 8 years and her hair is down to her butt. And it looks just as beautiful as some of the ladies on here. I am not sure I have mized feelings on this subject.

I currently just trim my ends every other relaxer. Which is once a year for me right now.I relax my hair every four months.


----------



## Closeout (Aug 28, 2009)

i said no, it is not mandatory, HOWEVER, it only makes sense to do so, that way you have HEALTHY hair!


----------



## Nice Lady (Aug 28, 2009)

I guess it depends on your hair type. I know that when I have splits its like I can even feel the point where they split and the ends feel like Brillo after deep conditioning and apply moisturizer, etc. I think it helps you getting into the right direction of healthy hair.

Consistently trimming will not allow you to retain. I trim every 6-7 months and abstain from heat, tugging my hair(I am impatient), etc.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Aug 28, 2009)

I still have tons of splits and my hair is growing just fine and looks healthy  I know I need to trim when tangling and stringy looking ends become an issue. While I chose not to trim I basicaly try to make sure that the split ends that I do have dont split anymore up the shaft. I have 3 "budding" splits that Im monitoring in the front of my head for almost 6 months now. They still have yet to unravel and become larger splits. I think its due to me not using heat.


----------



## Starronda (Aug 28, 2009)

Girl just read my siggy...Its going on a year and I havent had a trim! My hair/ends have never looked so amazing....I wear a wig during the day and take it off when I get home. I baggy and keep my hair wet 90% of the time.


----------



## Babygurl (Aug 29, 2009)

Babygurl said:


> Of course I voted a big NO! I didnt trim my hair for almost 3 years and had no problems whatsoever, yeah I had a few splits but no they didnt travel up the hair shaft like so many people believe they definately do. Keep them moisturized and for the most part it wont be a crime and your hair wont necessarily look a "mess" if you dont trim, Im proof of that, but you do have to baby your ends to death, but is trimming a necessity, HECK NO!



Its amazing how I responded to this thread years ago and my answer is still the same, HECK NO! I still only trim once per yr, if that.


----------



## 1god1 (Aug 29, 2009)

Sunshine0801 said:


> I trim my splits by using the search and destroy method, since I am natural and don't care about my hair all being one length. I don't need to do it regularly because I don't have that many splits.


 

I also use the search and destroy method.  However for the back, I will dust every now and then.


----------



## Sera (Aug 30, 2009)

Yes, split ends only get worse so they need to be trimmed off in my opinion.


----------



## aa9746 (Aug 30, 2009)

I voted yes since there were not options for dusting or cutting single strand knots.


----------



## Jewell (Feb 19, 2010)

I voted WAY back on this poll, and prolly said "YES" at the time.  That's b/c I was a regular trimmer back then!  Since '07 it has been my mantra that trimming isn't a requirement for healthy ends, nor is it absolutely necessary to trim if you have splits.  A split won't travel all the way up the shaft like people say, as BabyGurlNC stated.  

Also, I just keep my ends moisturized and lubricated.  Rarely use heat, and keep my hair mainly in PS, because I prefer my hair to be out of the way most days!  (My baby is "scared" of my hair when it's down for some reason, and she's scared of people with long, thick hair and braids...it's like she cringes and covers her eyes when I or they get too close with too much hair)!!  Weird.  I may trim once a year (minimal amount like 1/2"), but since I'm transitioning again, I sometimes trim a tiny bit every few months. (VERY slow transition, no BC here)


----------



## Chevelure618 (Feb 20, 2010)

I don't believe in hairstylist trims.  Their definition of "trim" is to cut it to get an even styled appearance, and then secondarily to cut of the split ends in the process.  This is why many black women don't make progress.  

I believe in dusting the ends, searching and destroying individual hairs under a bright light, and the twist technique to eliminate  shorter splits all along the length of the hair.  Think about it....trimming the ends is only trimming the long ends...the shorter ones that are split will never get cut if you only trim the ends.


----------



## wish4length (Jul 1, 2010)

i think the question can't be given just a simple yes or no.
it really depends on your situation. 
it isn't mandatory to cut off split ends, if so almost nobody's hair would grow.
based on what you (the OP) have described, I would go ahead and trim, but if you do not want to, I say trim gradually...


----------



## SingBrina (Jul 30, 2010)

I think it is!!! I mean then the hair is going to be looing a hot mess and unhealthy, just watch them splits become longer and start getting hard to comb off because of tangled ends! Hence, breakage!!!


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jul 30, 2010)

I'M AN END CLIPPING FOOL!!!


but i have noticed a few with the appearance of really healthy ends who advocate not trimming
but I really hope every learns what their hair needs... others need much different types of attention


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Jul 30, 2010)

as a natural i don't trim for neatness. if the hair has a SSK or i see a split it clip it. i know i have splits and that when i finally straighten my hair i may want a nice 2 inch trim. however, i'd rather get to mbl in 9 months and have to trim to bsl than constantly trip and feel like i'm making no progress just so i can be split free and wait 'til next august for mbl. i want progress NOW. once i see it, psychologically, i'll be fine cutting 2 or 3 inches. i'm weird, i know.


----------



## TaraDyan (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm natural, and when I don't trim my ends regularly, my hair suffers dire consequences.  I didn't have to trim so much when I was relaxed for some reason.


----------



## Fine 4s (Aug 13, 2010)

In the seminars I attended, the instructors were completely against trimming hair less than the usual 6-8 weeks. When I shared that I do it 1-2/year, the instructor used me as an example of what NOT to do. The look on the audience's face when CLEARLY this hadn't affect my hair health or length...


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 14, 2010)

Chevelure618 said:


> I don't believe in hairstylist trims.  Their definition of "trim" is to cut it to get an even styled appearance, and then secondarily to cut of the split ends in the process.  This is why many black women don't make progress.
> 
> I believe in dusting the ends, searching and destroying individual hairs under a bright light, and the twist technique to eliminate  shorter splits all along the length of the hair.  Think about it....*trimming the ends is only trimming the long ends...the shorter ones that are split will never get cut if you only trim the ends.*



WOW!  Light bulb moment - that is so so true!


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 14, 2010)

Really? Split ends don't travel up?


----------



## ConstantlyDynamic (Sep 1, 2010)

what is the "twist method"? i've come across threads about searching and destroying and dusting though. i need to revisit those


----------



## Nonie (Sep 1, 2010)

Chevelure618 said:


> I don't believe in hairstylist trims.  Their definition of "trim" is to cut it to get an even styled appearance, and then secondarily to cut of the split ends in the process.  This is why many black women don't make progress.
> 
> I believe in dusting the ends, searching and destroying individual hairs under a bright light, and the twist technique to eliminate  shorter splits all along the length of the hair. * Think about it....trimming the ends is only trimming the long ends...the shorter ones that are split will never get cut if you only trim the ends.*


 
That may be so, but it's very unlikely that shorter hair would be split unless you really mistreat your hair like rake seamed combs through or use brushes. The reason trimming is normally done on longer strands is they've been on your head the longest and have therefore endured wear and tear as most things in nature do. The shorter hairs are much newer and tend to be in healthier/stronger state as they haven't been exposed to the elements for as long as the longer strands to experience much damage. Being shorter, they are also somewhat "protected" and as vulnerable due to being "exposed".  

If the shorter hairs really used to have splits as some may think, then you wouldn't only have ends being see-through from splits ripping off. And those who trim regularly wouldn't have thick hair (Sorry Spring, I'ma use you as an example AGAIN--check her hair out) all through but would have holes where the shorter splitting hairs have thinned from splitting. This isn't something I've ever witnessed. It's always the longer hairs that shows signs of having lived a rough life.


----------



## Embyra (Sep 1, 2010)

bkprincess617 said:


> what is the "twist method"? i've come across threads about searching and destroying and dusting though. i need to revisit those


 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3C0ndGIZpg


----------



## Nonie (Sep 1, 2010)

bkprincess617 said:


> what is the "twist method"? i've come across threads about searching and destroying and dusting though. i need to revisit those


 
Just found the thread where someone posted a video about it, but I don't believe in it. I think you end up cutting good hair strands coz what sticks out is not a piece of a strand (which would indicate the other piece fell off or is caught in the bunch you've twisted--which would just be silly to get rid of a part of a split) but you actually see whole strands. If you were to hold the strands sticking out and drop all the rest, I bet my bottom dollar, you'd be able to trace a whole strand to the roots and see that is just shorter than the others but otherwise intact.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=472152


----------



## Nonie (Sep 1, 2010)

Nix08 said:


> Really? Split ends don't travel up?


 
They do and then tear off. Think about a flower stalk or green twig and imagine it having a split (or even a blade of grass). If you were to pull the two parts apart, the tear would travel up the length but one side might get so thin that it just tears off, leaving a very thin part. If splits didn't travel up the strands, then there would not be see-through ends or skinny ends. But the truth is they do travel. The misconception is that they travel the entire length to your scalp to leave two long part strands. That does not happen, otherwise the fullness of your hair would not change. But because the split travels as far as it can before one section tears off, hair that isn't trimmed ever tends to have see through ends and looks like the top pics in this set:





The pics at the bottom show how neat the ends look after you get rid of the thin ends.

BTW, that thinning of ends happened after I went from regularly dusting every 2 months, to not trimming at all in only 4 months. So I lost about 2 inches or so of hair because I was trying to follow Cathy Howse's and some people's belief that trimming isn't necessary. Prior to that, when I was dusting every 2 months, I had retained growth well and went from 1 inch to about 5-6 inches of length in one year and  then to 9-11 inches by the second year anniversary. Then 4 months of trying to hold onto ends led to the setback you see above.

So split ends do travel, but not all the way; just part of the way coz the tear is usually uneven so one part will thin out and tear off, leaving the thin ends that stylists are only too happy to free you from. Holding onto those makes no sense coz they are so weak that even if they were not cut off, they'd probably break off on their own. So I still maintain that dusting regularly so that the ends are fray-free, then sealing and PSing is the secret to having hair that is full from base to ends and that seems to retain well.


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Sep 2, 2010)

I have a hard time agreeing that you HAVE to trim split ends often. There was an album that I saw a while ago (I would have to find it) of a relaxed girl that didn't trim for about 1.5 years, and she reached her goal and THEN started trimming. Her hair wasn't damaged or chewed up. Although she also didn't use heat on her hair. Maybe that was what made the difference?


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Sep 2, 2010)

tHeHaIRLaB said:


> I'M AN END CLIPPING FOOL!!!
> 
> 
> but i have noticed a few with the appearance of really healthy ends who advocate not trimming
> but I really hope every learns what their hair needs... o*thers need much different types of attention*


 
I think this is true. It just depends on what a person's hair needs.


----------



## Nonie (Sep 2, 2010)

newbeginnings2010 said:


> I have a hard time agreeing that you HAVE to trim split ends often. There was an album that I saw a while ago (I would have to find it) of a relaxed girl that didn't trim for about 1.5 years, and she reached her goal and THEN started trimming. Her hair wasn't damaged or chewed up. Although she also didn't use heat on her hair. Maybe that was what made the difference?


 
Also if she was sealing and protecting ends it might have minimized split ends. I don't do any of that but I dust regularly and it does make a difference. If I were PSing and sealing, maybe I'd need to do it less, but I don't mind doing it every 2 months.

The person you are referring to might've reached her goal but I would bet she'd have reached it sooner with regular dusting. Also when you say you have a hard time agreeing you HAVE to trim split ends often, I guess it's really up to the person. If you like split ends and want to keep them, it's up to you, but I can bet my bottom dollar if you aren't doing everything else perfectly, you will end up with long hair I have seen on this forum that tapers to a point. Which I do not find cute at all. Coz hair will wear out regardless, and splits only make the wearing out go faster and in a sad way.

I took a photo for another thread where I showed what a hair end that LOOKS like it doesn't have a split looks like magnified. It's tapered to a point, and that's because a split tore off leaving part of a strand. Because I dust regularly, what you see is only a small section of my hair, but it probably might've looked better if I used to seal, which I don't, nor do I use leave-ins. I also took a photo of the hair after I trimmed off a piece so you could see what a good end looks like. 




​
I guess the proof is in the pudding: everyone I have seen who dusts/trims in addition to practicing good hair care has nice full/thick hair that is beautiful to behold.


----------



## jupitermoon (Sep 2, 2010)

*Noni*, what do you think about Teri from www.tightlycurly.com ?  She states that she hasn't had a trim in about 10 years and mentions that if one is natural and using no heat, etc. then trimming isn't necessary.

Personally I think trims should be done at least once a year bare minimum and at least 1-2 inches should be taken off.    If you're growing your hair out then trimming every 6 weeks may be too much but trimming once a year isn't so bad.  To each his own though.


----------



## SingBrina (Sep 2, 2010)

TaraDyan said:


> I'm natural, and when I don't trim my ends regularly, my hair suffers dire consequences.  I didn't have to trim so much when I was relaxed for some reason.


 
I noticed that I need to keep up with trimming my ends or likewise


----------



## aymone (Sep 2, 2010)

I don't think that trim split ends is necessary. Now from my own experience, I have noticed the foolowing

(1) When you stretch your relaxers, it is so much easier to detangle when you don't have split ends. Otherwise you get these very evil knot as you detangle. And then the hair just snaps. I hope the ladies here know what I'm talking about.

(2) When you hair is thin like mine, it is really nice to have that blunt look because it does make the hair seem more thick with more volume. 

I appreciate my strecthes and everything else more when I trim than when I don't. But i think that it is important to learn how your hair reacts to not being trimmed and to being trimmed. 

But it should be done maybe 1 or 2 times a year, not more.


----------



## dancinstallion (Sep 2, 2010)

I never trim my ends and my hair has always been below my shoulders and has always been thick. That being said I have always had breakage and my hair never grew to any new lengths. Why? because I had/have split ends all over my head that have broken and left thin strands throughout my head. The more it grew the more it would break. So now I am a firm  believer that you have to trim split ends. Or else it will just get worse. 

Everyone's hair is different and some people may not have to trim but 1-4 times a year. I on the other hand need to trim every 4-6 weeks. to correct the damage and to prevent future damage. My hair is prone to breakage most likely caused by split ends.


----------



## jupitermoon (Sep 2, 2010)

Here is what Teri Laflesh says about trimming:



			
				Teri Laflesh said:
			
		

> If your hair isn't being damaged any longer, and all of it is healthy, then it doesn't need to be trimmed. Trimming's main purpose is to remove damaged ends. But if you don't have damaged ends, you will just be cutting off perfectly good hair (and potential length). *So if you are wanting longer hair, and your ends are healthy, you do not need to trim your hair, ever.*
> 
> *I don't trim mine because it isn't being damaged, and it's grown down to my hips because of it (so I've gone about 12 years without a trim)*. If, however, your hair has some residual damage (like from flat irons and blow drying), you might want to trim about 1/2 inch a month or 1 inch every two months until the damage is gone. Then you can totally stop trimming. The great thing about following my techniques is that if you follow all of them, you will no longer be damaging your hair. And only damaged hair needs to be trimmed.
> 
> ...





			
				Teri Laflesh said:
			
		

> *I've read that split ends will travel all the way up the hair shaft, but I doubt it's true. *The split usually splits off somewhere, and you are left with ragged, damaged ends. It is true that you get a new head of hair every six or seven years, and if you aren't damaging your hair, you don't need to trim at all. But if there are split ends, it means hair is still being damaged, and it's best to trim off the damage until it's gone, or just keep trimming forever if damage is still being done. Hair generally looks better when the split ends are trimmed off. If the splits stay, your ends will keep looking worse and worse (the splits do travel, just not all the way up) is the reason people say you should trim. But again, if you aren't damaging your hair, you don't need to trim.
> 
> *If you just have a split end here and there, but most of your hair is fine, and you aren't perming it, or using heat or color, and combing very gently, then don't worry about those at few split ends all. You don't have to trim all your hair for an occasional split end. One here and there happens even to the healthiest hair.* It's only bad if you see lots of split ends. If you want to, you can snip off that one split end.



I got the above quotes from Teri's website at www.tightlycurly.com in the Answer Bank section.   Just type in the word "trim" in the search to pull up the questions and her answers.  I find her views on trimming interesting. I do agree that those that are natural and don't use any dye or heat and also practice low manipulation can get away with not trimming as much but I still feel uneasy about the no trimming at all thing.

*Nonie*, you are a wealth of information and are so knowledgeable.  That's why I'm asking your opinion about this.    I know you believe in trimming too just like me,  but Teri's hair doesn't look bad despite not having been trimmed in 12 long years, lol.  It does make me wonder.  I think trimming once or twice a year is good for someone that is natural and rarely uses heat but more frequent trims are needed for someone that frequently uses heat, relaxes, dyes, or uses drying hair products such as gels.  So I can kind of see where Teri is coming from.  The less you alter your hair, the less damage; thus, the less it needs trimming.  But no trimming at all sounds a bit extreme to me.


----------



## Nonie (Sep 3, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> *Noni*, what do you think about Teri from www.tightlycurly.com ?  She states that she hasn't had a trim in about 10 years and mentions that if one is natural and using no heat, etc. then trimming isn't necessary.
> 
> Personally I think trims should be done at least once a year bare minimum and at least 1-2 inches should be taken off.    If you're growing your hair out then trimming every 6 weeks may be too much but trimming once a year isn't so bad.  To each his own though.


 


CelinaStarr said:


> Here is what Teri Laflesh says about trimming:
> 
> I got the above quotes from Teri's website at www.tightlycurly.com in the Answer Bank section.   Just type in the word "trim" in the search to pull up the questions and her answers.  I find her views on trimming interesting. I do agree that those that are natural and don't use any dye or heat and also practice low manipulation can get away with not trimming as much but I still feel uneasy about the no trimming at all thing.
> 
> *Nonie*, you are a wealth of information and are so knowledgeable.  That's why I'm asking your opinion about this.    I know you believe in trimming too just like me,  but Teri's hair doesn't look bad despite not having been trimmed in 12 long years, lol.  It does make me wonder.  I think trimming once or twice a year is good for someone that is natural and rarely uses heat but more frequent trims are needed for someone that frequently uses heat, relaxes, dyes, or uses drying hair products such as gels.  So I can kind of see where Teri is coming from.  The less you alter your hair, the less damage; thus, the less it needs trimming.  But no trimming at all sounds a bit extreme to me.



I don't know many people with Teri's story and I can't knock her coz her hair is proof that *she* doesn't need to trim. She might have magic hair. 

I've also been thinking about this and from my own experience, trimming once or twice a year would've left me with short hair for life. (I'll post pics in a bit to demonstrate why I say so.) That said, I was not coating my hair with anything. I just was not manipulating it. So I got length.  It just wasn't the sort I was proud to have when I wasn't trimming regularly. And my ideal schedule is 6-8 weeks. Either Wanakee or Brenda (www.blackwomenrejoice.com) put that in my head and 1/4 inch is so little to lose in 2 months that I am very comfortable snipping away. And for those who think trimming that "often" would lead to hair not growing, let me correct the myth by showing you some pics. 

Keep in mind I was not applying anything to my hair once it dried. I would shampoo twice a week, condition (I didn't know about deep conditioning or protein conditioning--learned that later in 2003 just before I joined the forum from Cathy Howse; nor did I know about ACV rinsing--learned that in 2004 on LHCF). So once I rinsed out conditioner, I just let my hair airdry and went about my business. I was in braids so manipulation was kept to a minimum, coz I wasn't using a comb even when I undid and redid one braid at a time. You can see there are a lot of things my regimen was missing that might have made a difference but what did I know?

In August 2001, I was relaxed with about an inch of new growth. I decided to transition because my hair was damaged and I wanted to prove to the new stylist I had found that my hair wasn't "the kind not meant for relaxing" as she had claimed. I planned to grow a new head of virgin hair and then go back and show her what my hair was made of and impress her with how good it looks relaxed when one starts from healthy hair. So I followed the regimen I just stated in the previous paragraph (which really initially was to wash my hair whenever it felt dry, and that eventually worked out to be twice a week). I also baggied nightly--something I have done since jherri curl days. I was cutting off a 1/4 inch of my ends every 6-8 weeks, by undoing a braid, snipping then rebraiding it before moving on to the next one to do the same.

By August 2002, I no longer had any relaxed hair and my hair was about 5-6 inches long stretched, having grown to that from one inch with me cutting off 1/4 inch every 6-8 weeks throughout the year:





Continuing with that regimen, trimming 1/4 inch (aka dusting) every 6-8 weeks, by August 2003, a month after I joined LHCF, my hair was about 9-11 inches stretched:





But now I was on a forum where I was discovering new ideas like trimming not being necessary and that moisturizers had to be used without fail. The idea that my hair would be longer w/o trimming and with keeping it moisturized was exciting. So I tried to adopt these new ideas...and by November 2003, my hair had thinned like crazy.





...which did not appeal to me at all. I had to cut off quite a chunk to get it back to what I considered "normal"





...which IMO was a loss much greater than if I had just kept on with my regular dusting.

I don't believe using moisturizers were the culprit. I believe it is the lack of trimming that allowed my splits to get longer and tear off higher up the strand leaving skinny ends.

So for those who believe that taking off this much__ every 6-8 weeks would stop you from having long hair, ^^there is proof that it isn't true. And I got that, when I was leaving out important things like moisture, sealing, DCing, protein treatments...all the things we know make hair grow well.


----------



## KhandiB (Sep 3, 2010)

Personally I do because I am a heat user.  But I only trim every 4-6 months.


----------



## grow (Sep 3, 2010)

i was really hoping that after having trimmed my bangs in november of 2009, they would grow back in much healthier and thicker.

instead, they grew back just as thin as they were when i had first trimmed.
and i also had stopped using all heat at that time.

when will my bangs ever be full....other areas filled right in after the trim.

can someone please explain why this happened like this to me, yet again?


----------



## jupitermoon (Sep 3, 2010)

*Nonie*, trimming 1/4th inch off every 2 months isn't bad.  That only adds up to about 1.5 inches total taken off within a years time.  That's a good regimen.

I prefer a good 1 to 2 inches off with my trims.  I can't imagine * never ever * trimming at all.


----------



## southerncitygirl (Sep 3, 2010)

my expierience:

this past june without realizing it or doing it intentionally i went nine months without dusting....i went to get my hair flatironed by my stylist and after blowdrying my hair was almost an full inch below bsl (pretty good growth,9 months earlier i was apl and i have a very long torso and am tall, 5'11), but my ends were raggedy/thin. in fact they were so much so she had to cut me back up to apl ....as a natural and with my hair type the moral of the story is that i have to be dusted at least every 6 months or i can expect to get a haircut. trimming is a must, i think the more heat and chemicals you use require trims/dustings more often....for naturals who wear their hair textured ( wng's, twist/braid/knot outs) i think every 4-6 months is good.  split ends are the debil,lol. no you can't avoid ever getting them but trimming/dusting along with proper maintanence keeps them at a minimum.


----------



## jupitermoon (Sep 3, 2010)

Hmmm, I think so many factors determine how often someone needs to trim including the thickness of the hair strand, dryness, and even the environment in which one lives.  Hard water can also contribute to splits and hair dryness.  So does gels and other hair stylers.  A lot of naturals dry comb too.  This also contributes to splits.   

I guess trimming is like diet and exercise.  No one regimen works for all people.  There is no one size fits all schedule for how often and how much a person should trim but trimming should be done at least sometime.

Ever since reading Teri's book Curly Like Me I've thought about this.  I find her views on trimming radical but interesting.  She states if you follow her regimen you'll never need to trim.  I don't follow her regimen exactly but I've noticed since using conditioner only for the past few years along with co washing and air drying my hair has grown longer than it's ever been in my entire life.  I guess that's due to good retention which equals healthy hair.  So she may have a point.


----------



## dancinstallion (Sep 3, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> *Nonie*, trimming 1/4th inch off every 2 months isn't bad.  That only adds up to about 1.5 inches total taken off within a years time.  That's a good regimen.
> 
> I prefer a good 1 to 2 inches off with my trims. * I can't imagine  never ever  trimming at all*.



I can because I did and my hair was constantly in protective styles, but when ever I would not wear a ps than I would get breakage. I don't think it is work it not to trim. Now That I started trimming I don't think I will stop. 
I do agree that healthy ends don't need to be trimmed. So if you know how to keep your hair 100% healthy 24/7 then no you don't need to trim. I have yet to learn how to do that. Plus I relax so I think it is essential to trim at least every now and then.


----------



## jupitermoon (Sep 3, 2010)

dancinstallion said:


> I can because I did and my hair was constantly in protective styles, but when ever I would not wear a ps than I would get breakage. I don't think it is work it not to trim. Now That I started trimming I don't think I will stop.
> I do agree that healthy ends don't need to be trimmed. So if you know how to keep your hair 100% healthy 24/7 then no you don't need to trim. I have yet to learn how to do that. *Plus I relax so I think it is essential to trim at least every now and then.*



I strongly agree with this.  When I relaxed my hair was in constant need of a trim.  Trimming once or twice a year was not possible for me while relaxed.  Even though I did get my trims every 4-6 weeks back then, I still somehow always needed a trim by week four.  I eventually had my waist length hair cut to shoulder length.  My hair just can't remain healthy while relaxed.

I like that dancing gif in your siggy.


----------



## Spring (Sep 4, 2010)

grow said:


> i was really hoping that after having trimmed my bangs in november of 2009, they would grow back in much healthier and thicker.
> 
> instead, they grew back just as thin as they were when i had first trimmed.
> and i also had stopped using all heat at that time.
> ...



Grow, I experienced the same thing over the years and what I've come to believe for myself is that whatever I was doing (tight braids, too tight buns, heat appliances etc.,) damaged my hair throughout the *entire length*, even though I couldn't see the damage.... 

Each time I've tweaked something in my regimen, I usually see a positive difference in 6 months and a significant difference after 1 1/2 yrs.... 

So it may take a few years of gentle care before you see a slow in your taper


----------



## grow (Sep 4, 2010)

Spring said:


> Grow, I experienced the same thing over the years and what I've come to believe for myself is that whatever I was doing (tight braids, too tight buns, heat appliances etc.,) damaged my hair throughout the *entire length*, even though I couldn't see the damage....
> 
> Each time I've tweaked something in my regimen, I usually see a positive difference in 6 months and a significant difference after 1 1/2 yrs....
> 
> So it may take a few years of gentle care before you see a slow in your taper



thank you so very much Spring!

heartbreaking news (that's gonna take alot of patience!), but i needed to know the truth.

when you say damage, i immediately identify because only now am i really looking after my hair....guess it's gonna take a while, but "it's the journey, not the destination", so i suppose i better pull up a seat and get comfortable....i've got some tweaking to do!


----------



## KittyMeowMeow (Sep 6, 2010)

Interesting discussion! I'm starting to think trimming is helpful, but not mandatory.

When you shed a hair, it then takes years growing to the length of the rest of the hair. All of the hairs on your head aren't the same length. Unless you are going in and finding the various short hairs all over the head, they will go years without a trim. If they were to automatically break and split from lack of trimming, no one would be able to maintain long hair for any period of time.

IMO trimming is mandatory for damaged ends and for making ends look full, but I don't think it's necessary to cut healthy hair.


----------



## Nonie (Sep 6, 2010)

KittyMeowMeow said:


> Interesting discussion! I'm starting to think trimming is helpful, but not mandatory.
> 
> When you shed a hair, it then takes years growing to the length of the rest of the hair. All of the hairs on your head aren't the same length. Unless you are going in and finding the various short hairs all over the head, they will go years without a trim. If they were to automatically break and split from lack of trimming, no one would be able to maintain long hair for any period of time.
> 
> IMO trimming is mandatory for damaged ends and for making ends look full, but I don't think it's necessary to cut healthy hair.


 
You guys keep referring to new hairs that just started growing being hidden and so their ends not being trimmed. You forget that it's older hair that is susceptible to split ends due to normal wear and tear and just having been around long. You also forget that the longer hairs are more vulnerable because they are exposed to the drying air while shorter hairs are hidden the same way protective styling hides longer strands; so they are less vulnerable to the elements. Very rarely do the shorter strands get splits, unless you're abusing your hair. Usually it's the longer ends that endure this. If this splitting were happening even to shorter strands, then see-through hair wouldn't be concentrated just on ends but you'd see hair that looks like a net. That is rarely the case. So trimming split ends, which usually happens on the oldest hairs, is mandatory IMO *IF* it is important for you to have beautiful hair. If you don't care how your hair looks, then of course it doesn't matter.


----------

